# Bostitch N66C Nailer Problem



## mcqueary (May 1, 2008)

I just bought a supposedly new Bostitch N66C coil nailer from e-bay. It does appear to be unused. I'm using 1 3/4 inch ring-shanked stainless steel coil nails (generic) to put up pickets for a new fence. I'm using the contact type trigger.

The nailer worked flawlessly for about 900 nails and then stopped working. The driver pin seems to be stuck in the out position and is not retracting so a new nail can be loaded. When I try to drive a nail, I hear the air sound like it's trying to work, but of course, no nail is driven.

What's a good place to start looking for a problem? And why did I get such an early failure?

Thanks for any help or suggestions. My fence is waiting for me.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Do you oil it regularly? Is the pressure high enough? Mine stops working around 60 PSI.


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

Yep, oil it and make sure your compressor is supplying enough pressure for it: Operating Pressure 70-120 PSI.

As for what to do with it now, maybe take it in to be repaired. If you followed both the oiling requirements and have operated it at the proper PSI, perhaps contact the eBay seller about your problem.

Good luck


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

I first started out with this brand, Had to many problems with them So I now use MAX. If the drive pin is stuck in the out position take a small narrow screw driver and push it back in. if it returns with little resistance oil the drive slide. if it gives you a fight more then likely the metal wire that holds the nails must of been jambed up in the slide. if that does not work you need to rebuild the trigger assembly. let us know how you make out.
also it is very important to have a in line water separator. and run around 90psi.


----------



## mcqueary (May 1, 2008)

Thanks for all the responses. After some poking, bumping, and tapping, I finally got the pin to retract. Apparently a small piece of metal was jammed in the cylinder. Now the gun is working again.

I suspect I contributed to the problem by running the gun from an air tank instead of a compressor and allowing the pressure to drop too low. I learned my lesson on that. Also thanks for the warning about keeping the gun oiled.

Thanks again,
You guys are great,
Tom


----------

